# I.D This Firestone Deluxe Super Cruiser



## AsenathPaneah (Apr 5, 2012)

Can anyone I.D the year of this bike? And I've checked for others but for the life of me, I haven't managed to find one yet. Photos, links, websites with info or clues would be much appreciated. Thanks yall.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks to be a mid 50s to eaarly 60s AMF built bike, the recessed rear fender brace mounts on the rear dropouts are dead giveaways. They used the old Cleveland welding numbering system through 1956, so if it has a 56 Cw stamped on the BB, or and earlier year, there ya go. Otherwise, 1957 up numbers are harder to figure out. I know that the Snyder Co. was building Firestone badged bikes in 1959, and probably a few years after. So my guess would be it's older than '59. It has a "leftover" Shelby chairing, from when AMF bought Shelby around '54. I don't recall seeing ANY AMF Firestones from those years before! More towards '63-ish, they start showing up again, alongside huffy built bikes. Most of those were 'Firestone 500' models.


----------



## AsenathPaneah (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks a bunch for helping sove this mystery! That's incredible information.


----------



## AsenathPaneah (Apr 8, 2012)

AsenathPaneah said:


> View attachment 47909 Can anyone I.D the year of this bike? And I've checked for others but for the life of me, I haven't managed to find one yet. Photos, links, websites with info or clues would be much appreciated. Thanks yall.



  And here is the serial no: G 052349  model no. 9A 263-938-6


----------



## AsenathPaneah (Apr 8, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Looks to be a mid 50s to eaarly 60s AMF built bike, the recessed rear fender brace mounts on the rear dropouts are dead giveaways. They used the old Cleveland welding numbering system through 1956, so if it has a 56 Cw stamped on the BB, or and earlier year, there ya go. Otherwise, 1957 up numbers are harder to figure out. I know that the Snyder Co. was building Firestone badged bikes in 1959, and probably a few years after. So my guess would be it's older than '59. It has a "leftover" Shelby chairing, from when AMF bought Shelby around '54. I don't recall seeing ANY AMF Firestones from those years before! More towards '63-ish, they start showing up again, alongside huffy built bikes. Most of those were 'Firestone 500' models.




And here is the serial no: G 052349 model no. 9A 263-938-6


----------

